# Shoe covers



## inspector444 (Jan 6, 2011)

This is definitely "Off topic".

 Does anyone have a recommendation where to purchase shoe covers?  Something that will fit over a large shoe and will retain water. Retain water as in coming out of the snow and being able to cross carpeting to inspect a furnace without damaging the carpet.  I see some in the Grainger catalog, but don't need 200 pairs. I am located in Ohio.

Steve


----------



## mark handler (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.staples.com/Impact-Disposable-Shoe-Covers/product_666691?cm_mmc=GoogleBase-_-Shopping-_-Assorted_Products%3EExam_Room_Supplies-_-666691-UFS73532&cid=CSE:GoogleBase:Assorted_Products:Exam_Room_Supplies:666691:UFS73532

Staples

Impact Disposable Shoe Covers

Price: $59.99

150/CT


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 6, 2011)

I just took my shoes off at the door or had boots over my shoes and took them off or you could carry a pair of house shoes.

Uncle Bob


----------



## mark handler (Jan 6, 2011)

Bob

That's why they want booties......


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 6, 2011)

I once wore a pair of polypropylene or Tyvek type shoe covers and ended up tracking mud and water since it permeates through the material.

Spend about $10 to $20 for a reusable mud cover or washable boot cover. One pair will last years doing residential inspections or going in and out of your own home.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jan 7, 2011)

We've used several types, and my favorites are made in Vancouver Washington: NW Custom Covers.

http://www.bootyboots.com/default.aspx

E-Mail Address: nwcc@bootyboots.com

Mailing Address: PO Box 6337 Vancouver, WA 98668

Phone Number: (360) 608-9218

Also have used the type shown by Mark, and some really good  white Tyvek shoe covers.   The tyvek type we uses were water proof but didn't last nearly as long as the "BootyBoots" (lsted above)  Just one complaint, they tended to run smaller than expected.  So Order larger sizes.


----------



## peach (Jan 8, 2011)

take off your shoes if you're doing a final.. make sure your socks don't have embarrasing holes in them.  If the contractor wants you to wear booties... he'll provide them.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm with the peach,

make it your policy to take off you're shoes while doing a final or bring a pair of old tennis shoes with you to leave in your code vehicle!

Do those "blue girly shoes" come in yeller! Do they make em for cowboy boots?

pc1


----------



## Yankee (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not sure I agree that it should be "my policy". I leave on my boots (generally) unless I am asked to take them off or given a pair of covers. I want to be respectful, but geeezz come on, the floors are meant to be walked on.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 11, 2011)

The only policy required is a policy not to unnecessarily track mud or debris into a newly finished and cleaned environment. There are different ways to accomplish this objective, depending on the weather, the site, and the exact stage of completion.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 11, 2011)

That was always my policy, I carried booties in the truck, also had rubber boots to protect my shoes if I wanted to go that route, but if I merely got out of my truck and my shoes are clean, dry walk up to the final, I'm not taking my shoes off.

If someone fusses about it......well I guess I can go get my booties.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's why I make it my policy,

Contractor calls for a final inspection, sez key to front doors is under the red rock by the rail post, go on in and leave your report in the kitchen, by the way sod is scheduled today I need that CO, closing on Friday. I go in with my clean tennies and leave my report on the kitchen counter. Get a call from the contractor claiming I tracked mud in on the floors when I know I did'nt because of my policy. I don't go around closing windows and locking doors so who do think mudded up the floors?

The real estate dude!

Pc1


----------



## mykiddos (Jan 19, 2011)

peach said:
			
		

> take off your shoes if you're doing a final.. make sure your socks don't have embarrasing holes in them.  If the contractor wants you to wear booties... he'll provide them.


I agree.  If you don't have shoe covers, definitely take your shoes off.  It is probably easier and cleaner than putting shoe covers on anyways.


----------



## Bootleg (Jan 20, 2011)

I always take my boots at final.

I believe it shows respect.

It works for me.


----------

